# Student Violin Outfits



## kishi

Hello!

This is my first post so I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but...
I have just started learning the violin and would like to buy my own student violin outfit so I can practice at home. I've done some research on the internet and have asked my tutor for advice. She recommended me to get the Stentor II. I've also heard good things from Primavera 200. However, I've been advised to go to a string specialist store instead of buying online.

The nearest string specialist for me would be Stringers in London. I had a look at their website and the only student violins they seem to sell are their own brand (http://www.stringersmusic.com/educational/stringers-outfits.html) so I can't really compare the sound. Has anyone been to this shop before? Do they sell other brands' student outfits? Or has anyone tried the Stringers brand student violins? I can't seem to find much online apart from a magazine claiming that they're on par with the Stentor II. [SUB]I don't want to waste travel money.[/SUB]

I have basically narrowed down my choices to three:
Stentor II, Primavera 200 and Stringers Student outfit.

None of the music shops near me seem to have the first two in stock (or at least their websites don't say so).
I guess the budget is around £150. I will be buying better strings in the future.

Thank you for even reading this far!
Kishi


----------



## kishi

kishi said:


> Hello!
> 
> This is my first post so I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but...
> I have just started learning the violin and would like to buy my own student violin outfit so I can practice at home. I've done some research on the internet and have asked my tutor for advice. She recommended me to get the Stentor II. I've also heard good things from Primavera 200.
> 
> I have basically narrowed down my choices:
> Stentor II and Primavera 200
> 
> None of the music shops near me seem to have them in stock (or at least their websites don't say so).
> I guess the budget is around £150. I will be buying better strings in the future.
> 
> Thank you for even reading this far!
> Kishi


Sorry, I couldn't find the button to edit my original post but I have updated the post as I've been told that Stringers' student outfits are £195.

Basically: Stentor II vs Primavera 200


----------



## senza sordino

I can only recommend trying the violins yourself before buying. Buying online means buying without hearing the instruments first. And if you don't think you play well enough yet to check the sound, can you take someone you to help buy a violin. Or perhaps the clerk can play the violin to help you decide. 

Are you in London? There are many violin shops. Try phoning a few to see if they can help. Every shop has a website but not all list their inventory and prices. At your local newsagent you can buy The Strad magazine for violin players. In the magazine there is lots of good stuff about string instruments, plus it's loaded with adverts for violin shops. 

In London you are at the epicentre for violins. Everything from starter kits to a Stradivarius for sale.


----------



## kishi

senza sordino said:


> I can only recommend trying the violins yourself before buying. Buying online means buying without hearing the instruments first. And if you don't think you play well enough yet to check the sound, can you take someone you to help buy a violin. Or perhaps the clerk can play the violin to help you decide.
> 
> Are you in London? There are many violin shops. Try phoning a few to see if they can help. Every shop has a website but not all list their inventory and prices. At your local newsagent you can buy The Strad magazine for violin players. In the magazine there is lots of good stuff about string instruments, plus it's loaded with adverts for violin shops.
> 
> In London you are at the epicentre for violins. Everything from starter kits to a Stradivarius for sale.


Thank you for the response!

I've compiled a list of string specialists in London that are easy for me to get to. I will give them a visit soon.
I have emailed a couple asking about student outfits that I can try out as well.
I will check if I can get the magazine anywhere.

Again, thank you!


----------



## crucius

I've bought a Cremona violin (American) that didn't cost me a lot, and is very good according to my teachers. It was probably about 200 GBP.


----------

